# Pasadena School



## Kirk (Apr 25, 2002)

Who's running it now?  Is there a list available as to who ran
the school and when?  Just idle curiosity, really.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 26, 2002)

Ask him, he'd know the current status.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

Larry Kongika, Mrs. Parkers son in law married to Sherry (youngest  daughter)


----------



## Kirk (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Larry Kongika, Mrs. Parkers son in law married to Sherry (youngest  daughter) *



WoW!  Not to go beyond the scope of this thread, (I'd really
like to know who/when but just for personal curiosity's sake)
I didn't know that Mr Parker Jr had siblings.   How many??
Do any of them study Kenpo?

I remember being told or reading that  Huk, and Mr. Trejo
ran it at one point in time.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

Mrs. Parker (Mr. Parker SENIOR'S) wife is who Im talking about.  Ed Parker Jr. has nothing to do with the Pasadena  Studio.

:shrug:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 28, 2002)

The Pasadena School is not managed by Larry Kongaika, but by one of his students named Rich Verdejo (1st Degree Black Belt). Larry works full time at Pac Bell as a customer service agent, and teaches at the studio as the head instructor, but the school is clearly run by Rich.

Larry Kongaika is Sheri Parker's husband, and yes Mr. Parker's son in law. Although, Mr. Parker and Larry never knew each other. Larry earned his black belt under Paul Mills before Mr. Mills broke away from the I.K.K.A., and is currently a fourth degree black belt (he was promoted to this  rank by Doreen Cogliandro & Gilbert Velez).

I hope this clears up any questions you have...

Take Care,
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com

:asian: 

P.S. Mrs. Parker (Mr. Parker's widow) still owns the studio and has executive power over everything that happens there.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 28, 2002)

Sheri Parker did study Kenpo at one point in time. She attained the rank of Blue Belt before she stopped training. (She stopped because she had three babies back to back.)

Other than that... none of the other girls invested any time into serious training.

Take Care, 
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt 
United Kenpo Systems 
www.uks-kenpo.com 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

many students are there now...... Black Belts,..... 

Is Trejo teaching on Thursdays?


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

> How many students are there now...... Black Belts,.....



Paul Girard teaches there on Wednesday nights. His wife Shelly also attends the classes that he teaches... (That's two black belts).

Larry Kongaika teaches one class a night, every night, except thursday. (That's three so far...)

Frank Trejo teaches there on Thursday night, Walter Rodriguez (a long time friend/student of Mr. Trejo's) goes to those classes, as well as a man named Steve Baughman (1st  Degree Black under Kongaika) . (That's makes Six...)

A man named Jeff Polowski and his father (both black belts) started taking private lessons from Larry Kongaika on Mondays and Wednesdays. (These guys came over from Larry Tatum's studio.) (That makes eight...)

Rich Verdejo, teaches the childrens classes for Mr. Kongaika, as well as manages the studio. (That's 9, so far...)

And a man named Aaron who goes there and wears a black belt, having never earned one, so I don't know if that counts.

I guess that makes a Total of Nine Black Belts... and one pseudo black belt.

As for adult students, there are approxiamtely 20 of them enrolled, 8 of them are brown belts of varying degrees.

And the last time I counted, there were approxiamtely 16 children (total). :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

I didn't know Billy could count.

Damn.

I guess there is one thing he can do better than me.

Just kiddin' ya bro.
:iws:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

also has a daughter 

LOL (couldn't resist)

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Et tu Brute? Et tu?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

just couldn't resist.  I wuv you!

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

Now I'll never come back to Kenpo.

_**sob**_
:waah: :wah:


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

> I didn't know Billy could count.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> ...



No problem... I know you were... 

Hey, I was chatting with Ricardo earlier... I have saved an intersting chat string for you. I think he's kinda worried about me sending this to you. He thinks you might tear up his membership card after reading it.

If you do tear up his membership card, can I watch? :rofl: 

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

TEAR IT UP!!

:angry:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Re:Gou can't aim... that's the problem.*



When you're this big you just sorta point the firehose in the direction you want...




> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *If you do tear up his membership card, can I watch?*



I have membership cards? Wow...I just impressed myself.
:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Figures you don't know what you have!

:rtfm:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

*Note to self:* _Next time you are out drinking with Goldendragon pick up no hot chicks for him._
:cheers:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> When you're this big you just sorta point the firehose in the direction you want...



Gou, put the magnifying glass down and back away slowly......




:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Gou, put the magnifying glass down and back away slowly......*



But then I can't see to play with it. You can understand my dilemma.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Continue to pick up the Hot Chicks!
:boing1:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

I can just never say no to the Goldendragon when he asks so nicely!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Thank you ,,,,,,,, thank you!


----------



## kenpokid (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering if any of you have been to the school and what is it like.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 5, 2002)

the new one now........?


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 5, 2002)

I was a student at the Pasadena Studio from 1995-1998, after it was re-built. I trained there under Larry Kongaika, until I had gotten my green belt.

The studio is nice, but the neighborhood that it is in is more industrial than residential these days... That kinda makes it a bad spot for walk-in buisness.

All in all, it is clean... with carpet instead of mats, and alot of wood in it's interior. I have some pictures of my Orange Belt Test inside the Pasadena Studio on my Web Site. The URL is: www.geocities.com/williamtlear

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com


----------



## Kirk (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I was a student at the Pasadena Studio from 1995-1998, after it was re-built. I trained there under Larry Kongaika, until I had gotten my green belt.
> 
> ...




Rebuilt???  What happened to it?


----------



## Klondike93 (May 5, 2002)

The original school burned to the ground.


:asian:


----------



## kenpokid (May 6, 2002)

when did it burn down. Either of the schools


----------



## Kirk (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *The original school burned to the ground.*



And the cause?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

Trejo was running the studio at the time.   On the home front Frank had some choice words to say to one of his daughters boyfriends and the now X- boyfriend thought he was getting back at Frank by destroying "his" studio.......... little did this homey know that the owner was Ed Parker!  oppppppps


----------



## RCastillo (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Lord Ronin, don't believe it. Who trusts these Californian Kenposists anyway? They're gang members, dopers, drive by artists.

Whose always defending you? Me of course!

Who anointed you"Master of Canada? Me, of course!

Bill's just ticked off because I counterd all his moves when we were talking. He's a sore loser.

And this is a guy who says"Take care?" Give me a break!:soapbox:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Trejo was running the studio at the time.   On the home front Frank had some choice words to say to one of his daughters boyfriends and the now X- boyfriend thought he was getting back at Frank by destroying "his" studio.......... little did this homey know that the owner was Ed Parker!  oppppppps
> 
> *



Did they catch the moron and prosecute?

Or did Mr. Parker dole out a little of his own justice  


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> 
> Did they catch the moron and prosecute? Or did Mr. Parker dole out a little of his own justice
> 
> :asian: *



There is a now a brand new, modern, clean studio!

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> There is a now a brand new, modern, clean studio!*




I still think it should've been a bit more grandious.  Give kenpoists
all over the world somethign to see when they go to 
the "birthplace" for all practical purposes.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 7, 2002)

I was there for the large "camp" following Mr. Parker's death.  I would have been totally happy to have had a school like the Pasadena one.  It looked awesome to me.  I loved the wood beams and high ceilings.  I am not sure what it looks like over a decade later, but at inception, it was very nice.

-Michael B.
United Kenpo Systems
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

It is a very nice studio in both layout and looks.

:asian:


----------



## kenpokid (May 9, 2002)

Did the guy get caught, or what happend about him


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## kenpokid (May 9, 2002)

I see, does te dojo look the same as to the orginal


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2002)




----------



## kenpokid (May 12, 2002)

Does ed parker jr ever do seminars or anything at the school


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

He is very busy with his 1st and main passion....... ART & DVD's.  He currently is also working on a dvd project with several of the Seniors that will lead into hopefully a complet line of instruction from many Instructors.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 12, 2002)

That would be both fascinating and a valuable addition to anyone's Kenpo library.


----------



## Big Guy (May 12, 2002)

Ed Parker Jr. Will be at my school Aug 9,10,11 JK Kenpo Schenectady NY. Also will be Mr. Richard Planas, Mr. Ed. Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, Mrs. Doreen Cogliandro, Mr. Tim Hartman, Mr. Sean Kelley, Mr. Ingmar Johansson. All for the 3rd annual JK Kenpo Training Camp. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 12, 2002)

When I was talking with Curtis Abernathy a couple of weeks ago, he told me Ed Parker Jr. would be doing another seminar in his school in June or July.  He is located in San Antonio, Texas for those interested.

Michael Billings
United Kenpo Systems-Texas


----------



## Kirk (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *When I was talking with Curtis Abernathy a couple of weeks ago, he told me Ed Parker Jr. would be doing another seminar in his school in June or July.  He is located in San Antonio, Texas for those interested.
> 
> ...



It's confirmed for June ... I was told the specific date, but forgot it.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 13, 2002)

Kirk,

Could you let me know the date.  I have several big committments in June, but would like to be able to attend.

Anyone else on this thread who has the opportunity, I would encourage you to check it out.  Lots of fun and knowledge at a very reasonable rate.

Thanks MB


----------

